# Programm verstecken



## AlexanderHentschel (24. September 2004)

Halli Hallo,
hab erst vor kurzem angefangen meinen TI 83+ zu programmieren, habe aber ei ernstes Problem namens Lehrer. Wir schreiben am Montag ne Phy-Klausur und ich hab mir auch schon ein Programm dazu ausgedacht. Jetzt gibt es nur noch 1 Problem:ich habe kein Mirage-OS und wüsste gerne von jemandem, ob es geht, dass man ein Programm auch ohne Mirage verstecken kann!? Danke schon im Voraus,

                                  Alex


----------



## Yottabyte (26. September 2004)

Naja man könnte es "groupen" (MEM->8:Group->1:Create New). Dann kannst du dein normales Programm löschen und in der Arbeit "ungroupen" (MEM->8:->Ungroup->"Dein Programm". Kannst das ja dann auch noch "tarnen": 1.Für den wirkilchen Verwendungszweck unpassenten Namen geben. 2.Für den Namen noch schnell ein kleines Programm schreiben, was diesen Namen gerecht wird. Und wenn man dann ihm "Tarnprogramm" z.B. eine Taste drückt (getKey) kommt man in dein Programm. Bei uns hat da übringens noch nie jemand nachgekuckt, würde auch ziemlich lange dauern bei der Vielzahl an Schülern und außerdem dürfen wir auch Programme nehmen. !Beim "groupen" must du min. 2 Programme nehmen (kannst ja noch Programm B mit lehren Inhalt nehen)!


----------



## AlexanderHentschel (8. Oktober 2004)

Hi du,
Stimmt, auf die Idee mit dem Groupen bin ich gar nich gekommen...hat übrigens auch prima geklappt:volle Punktzahl ( ! ). Danke nochmal,

Alex


----------

